# Strapping or Underlay under sheet steel ?



## Acadian (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi, just interested in hearing the different opinions on installing sheet steel over new construction or over existing roofing products. The question is strapping or underlay ??


----------



## llmotoll (Feb 27, 2015)

Architectural or structural metal roof?


----------

